

Why did disastrous floods in the Balkans fail to capture US attention? - ust
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2014/06/lost-in-the-flood.html

======
filvdg
the article should say US attention, it was in the news in europe (Belgium)

~~~
ust
You're right, it did received more coverage in Europe medias. Changed...

